#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Thuiswerken?

## eric75

Mijn naam is Eric en ben nu enkele maanden actief als ondernemer.
 Ik heb een klein bedrijfje wat zich voornamelijk bezighoud met de in en verkoop van kleding in Oostenrijk en Duitsland.
Omdat we toch veel aanvragen krijgen vanuit Nederland zoeken we (jonge)mensen die ons administratief kunnen ondersteunen. 
De verdiensten zijn goed, tot 500 euro per maand. De eisen zijn simpel, voldoende kennis van internet. 
Alle werkzaamheden kunnen vanaf huis worden uitgevoerd
Intresse.. stuur dan een pm

----------


## berbersearabier

pm me.

----------


## waterbloessem

ik heb je een privbericht gestuurd.

----------


## Wrida36

ik heb interesse pm mijn maar.

----------


## Wrida36

nooit meer wat van Eric gehoord!!!

----------


## sousou hani86

hoi Eric ik ben souad en ben geintreseerd in uw vacaturen graag zou ik wat meer informatie willen krijgen van de werkzaamheden. hierbij hoor ik spoedig van u

met vriendelijke groet, Souad

----------

